# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > خبر: بالاخره SDK ویندوز فون ۸ در دسترس دانلود قرار گرفت!

## birtemp

اگر دنبال کننده اخبار کنفرانس دیروز مایکروسافت باشید، دیدید که این شرکت به طور رسمی *سیستم عامل ویندوزفون ۸*   خود را معرفی کرد. امید بود که بعد از مراسم معرفی ویندوزفون ۸ کیت توسعه   دهنده این سیستم عامل را نیز معرفی کنید، که این کار را امروز انجام داد.   کیت توسعه (SDK 8) سیستم عامل ویندوز فون ۸ هم اکنون بر روی وب سایت   مایکروسافت جهت دانلود عمومی در دسترس قرار داده شده. جهت دانلود این نرم   افزار به *این لینک* مراجعه کنید!
این کیت نسبت به نسخه ۷٫۵ خود پیشرفت های چشمگیری کرده است که می توانید جهت آشنایی با ویژگی های آن ویدئوی زیر را مشاهده نمائید.
همچنین ویدئویی در این رابطه در *این لینک* قرار داده شده که می توانید آنرا مشاهده کنید.


*منبع: www.prolearn-vs.com*

----------


## aryasoft2872

البته دوستان به چند نکته قبل دانلود SDK توجه داشته باشن:
1-این اس دی کا برای ویندوز فون 7.5 هم قابل استفاده است.(برای 7.8 با وجود اینکه رامش اومده هنور اس دی کای عرضه نشده)
2-سیستم عاملتون باید 64 بیت باشه.
3-حداقل رم مورد نیاز 4 گیگه.

----------


## iman_s52

کسی تونسته نصبش کن ؟؟؟؟؟؟
تویه نصبش به من error  میده ...

----------

